# I bought an a apartment in UAE, are dogs allowed?



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have purchased an apartment in Ras Al Khaima, UAE which will be completed in 2011. I was wondering if there are any rules against bringing in dogs? I have a dog and wanted to know what the rules are? Does anybody know? A friend of mine told me that maybe pets are not allowed. Can they do that? However does that apply to an apartment you bought or rent? Any help appreciated. Thank you. Aby


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

You should check and read your contract agreement it should state whether cats / dogs are allowed. If not ask the developer?

Living in a hi rised building with a dog - which may be or not be noisy might upset other apartment oweners.


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi ExpatAl,

Thank you for your time. I read the contract but didn't see anything regarding pets. I was hoping somebody might have been through this. Take care.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Depends on the Developer/Community rules.
ask them. Hope that works out for you as this is clearly something which should have been checked before signing the dotted line...


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Lenochka,

I assumed that when you buy property you're allowed to bring in your pets. It's like that in the US. It never occurred to me to ask. I didn't have any pets then. It was a surprised when my friend mentioned this as a possibility. Anybody that has bought an apartment, does it say anything in your contract? Thanks again.


----------



## KimmiDXB (Jul 16, 2009)

sunshines said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have purchased an apartment in Ras Al Khaima, UAE which will be completed in 2011. I was wondering if there are any rules against bringing in dogs? I have a dog and wanted to know what the rules are? Does anybody know? A friend of mine told me that maybe pets are not allowed. Can they do that? However does that apply to an apartment you bought or rent? Any help appreciated. Thank you. Aby


I was in my vets the other day and met a couple who owned their own apartment and had a dog that barked loads and the neighbours threatened to call the police to have the dog removed, pathetic really. So the vet suggested to put a colar on him that squirts water up his nose when he barks, much better than the shock collar. If your contract says nothing then you're fine. The vet is in Al Barsha in Dubai called ABC - abvc .ae
Good luck!


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Kimmi for your reply and advice. I will look into it. I love my dog he's my baby. So he needs to be welcomed wherever I go.


----------

